# TRT with normal hormone levels



## metal (Apr 26, 2022)

Doctors office said my levels are normal so it sounds like I wont get TRT.  I know a year ago I was at 499 which is borderline low.  I bet it is hard for a doctor to tell the insurance company there is a need when levels are normal.  I think I am out of luck.


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 26, 2022)

metal said:


> Doctors office said my levels are normal so it sounds like I wont get TRT.  I know a year ago I was at 499 which is borderline low.  I bet it is hard for a doctor to tell the insurance company there is a need when levels are normal.  I think I am out of luck.


499 isnt that low. I was at 300-350 in my 40's and felt great. Dick worked, muscles still grew. But what's a normal level for me may not be for others. Do you have low test symptoms?


----------



## metal (Apr 26, 2022)

Energy is a bit low.  Could do better in bed.


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2022)

metal said:


> Doctors office said my levels are normal so it sounds like I wont get TRT.  I know a year ago I was at 499 which is borderline low.  I bet it is hard for a doctor to tell the insurance company there is a need when levels are normal.  I think I am out of luck.


You're 67 years old, that's actually a very good testosterone level for your age. It's also decent for a man in general.


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 26, 2022)

metal said:


> Energy is a bit low.  Could do better in bed.


Well you can either make some lifestyle adjustments to raise it naturally and perform at your natural peak, or get on TRT through a UGL. I'd try the former first. Diet, sleep, BF levels, mental health all affect your number.


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Apr 27, 2022)

metal said:


> Doctors office said my levels are normal so it sounds like I wont get TRT.  I know a year ago I was at 499 which is borderline low.  I bet it is hard for a doctor to tell the insurance company there is a need when levels are normal.  I think I am out of luck.


You're likely gonna have to self pay unless your numbers are under 300 in my experience. Even then someone to see it under 200. My dad had a metric of 299 and his fucking insurance wouldn't cover Adro gel. Self-pay telehealth, I get 300 mgs a week prescribed and mailed to my door all legit with the points and AI for $129 a month


----------



## metal (Apr 27, 2022)

Cant afford the self pay.  I suppose I feel okay but I wanted better bedroom life.  Urologist said I could inject some medicine into my member but I dont care for that too much.


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Apr 27, 2022)

metal said:


> Cant afford the self pay.  I suppose I feel okay but I wanted better bedroom life.  Urologist said I could inject some medicine into my member but I dont care for that too much.


Maybe you could pick up a little side hustle? During grad school I did doordash and uber as well as this caretaking/odd job app called papa, coulda cleared the 129 in a day or less usually. Just a thought. Where there's a will..


----------



## metal (Apr 27, 2022)

My levels are actually quite good for my age. Just got off the phone with Urology.  There are reasons to not take TRT if you dont need it.  I am on some other meds and I am going to get off those to feel better.  I think I also have a dental abscess developing which could be drain my energy.  Thanks Benny.


----------



## JoelR314 (May 14, 2022)

Bennybuttons09 said:


> You're likely gonna have to self pay unless your numbers are under 300 in my experience. Even then someone to see it under 200. My dad had a metric of 299 and his fucking insurance wouldn't cover Adro gel. Self-pay telehealth, I get 300 mgs a week prescribed and mailed to my door all legit with the points and AI for $129 a month


How low did you originally test at to get the script? That is a decent price for 300mg. Are you in the U.S?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 16, 2022)

that’s not a bad level especially for an older guy. Shit I wish I was 499 natty. I was sub 300 and 34


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (May 18, 2022)

JoelR314 said:


> How low did you originally test at to get the script? That is a decent price for 300mg. Are you in the U.S?


Yea in the US. original test was 450 but its strictly self pay.


----------

